# Emily's D+Evolution



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Esperanza Spalding
Emily's D+Evolution

Release Date March 4, 2016
Duration45:44
Genre
Jazz
Styles
Alternative R&B
Crossover Jazz
Jazz-Pop
Contemporary Jazz
Alternative/Indie Rock
Electric Jazz
Indie Pop
Latin Jazz
Recording Location
Human, NYC
NRG Studios, LA
The Magic Shop, NYC

4.5/5 R


----------

